# BBC Radio Documentary



## sarahcuddon (Sep 4, 2016)

Dear forum, I'm a producer for the BBC making a documentary about egg freezing. We're particularly interested to talk to women who have had some corporate / private health insurance backing for their process or who have a supportive employer who has offered to back this for them. We'd love to hear from you if this is the case - just purely from a research point of view and to talk informally and anonymously if you'd prefer. Equally - even if this is NOT your experience but you're interested in the future possibility of corporations offering egg freezing as an option to employees - we'd also love to hear from you. We want this to be a really wide reaching discussion bringing in as many views and experiences as possible. Please do email me at [email protected] Many thanks. Sarah


----------

